# Gefälschte Angelschnur auf dem Markt



## Anglerboard-Team (29. Mai 2006)

*Gefälschte Angelschnur auf dem Markt: PowerPro betroffen*
Dass Markenkleidung massenhaft in China oder anderen Billiglohnländern gefälscht und nach Deutschland importiert wird ist genauso bekannt wie bei teuren Uhren oder bei Ersatzteilen/Austauschteilen für KFZ.

Scheinbar scheint das aber auch bei Angelgerät jetzt anzufangen. Denn es tauchten die ersten gefälschten Schnüre auf, zwar noch nicht in Deutschland, wohl aber schon in Schweden, hauptsächlich betroffen sind wohl die USA.

Wenn man bedenkt dass die Herstellung einer hochwertigen geflochtenen Schnur schon alleine auf Grund der engeren Flechtung das zigfache an Maschinenlaufzeit für die gleiche Lauflänge benötigt, dazu noch mehr Material für die gleiche Länge, kann man sich leicht vorstellen dass da einige „Geschäftemacher“ einen netten Profit wittern.

Dazu kommt, dass manche Fachhändler auch immer wieder nicht nur über den autorisierten Großhandel einkaufen, sondern auch mal gerne „attraktive“ Angebote wahrnehmen, die ihnen im Laden gemacht werden oder auch übers Netz angeboten.

Mittel- bis langfristig sind dabei außer den Fälschern dann alle „angeschissen“:

Der Großhandel/Import, dem das Geschäft mit seiner Markenware zunichte gemacht wird. 

Der Fachhändler, der durch minderwertige Ware Vertrauen seiner Kundschaft verliert.

Der Angler, der letztlich viel zu viel für minderwertige Ware bezahlt, im Vertrauen darauf Markenware zu erhalten.

Als uns zugetragen wurde, dass gefälschte PowerPro – Schnur auf dem Markt sein, haben wir uns daher glich mit Spro in Verbindung gesetzt. Denn Spro vertreibt diese Schnur für die deutschen Fachgeschäfte und Angler.

Vom Geschäftsführer Herrn Kummer wurden wir gleich an den im holländischen Stammhaus für Produktentwicklung zuständigen Herrn Pascal Vermeulen weiter vermittelt, der dann auch bereitwillig Auskunft gab.

Laut Herrn Vermeulen gab es vor ca. 2 Jahren die ersten Fälschungen aus China, die damals aber auch verpackungsmässig schlecht gemacht waren, so dass man die Fälschungen leicht erkennen konnte. Betroffen waren damals USA und Schweden. 

Nun haben sich allerdings die Fälscher wohl zumindest bei der Verpackung größere Mühe gegeben, so dass die gefälschte Schnur nicht mehr auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen ist (Die Merkmale zur Unterscheidung von gefälschter und echter PowerPro bearbeiten wir gerade, die kommen sobald fertig!).

In Deutschland sind wohl bislang noch keine  der Fälschungen aufgetaucht, Herr Vermeulen hofft auch dass dies so bleibt.

Etwas sinnvoll gegen diese Fälschungen zu unternehmen ist natürlich nicht leicht. Die Information der Verbraucher und auch Händler über die entsprechenden Medien, so wie jetzt auch hier im Magazin, sollen aber sicherstellen, dass die Angler zumindest Kenntnis von den Merkmalen der gefälschten Schnur erhalten.

Zudem sollten sich Angler, welche Wert darauf legen die originale Schnur zu bekommen, diese nicht über „unbekannte“ Quellen, sondern eben über den entsprechenden Fachhandel, sei es vor Ort oder auch im Netz, kaufen. Wer also meint bei er PowerPro ein „wirklich billiges Schnäppchen“ gemacht zu haben und nicht beim Fachhandel gekauft hat, der sollte erst mal an Hand der noch folgenden Merkmale schauen, ob er eine echte oder gefälschte Schnur erwischt hat.

Herr Vermeulen ist sicherlich auch dankbar, wenn er von Anglern Hinweise erhält, wenn sie in Deutschland gefälschte Schnur erhalten haben.

Einfach an
magazin@anglerboard.de 
schreiben mit dem Betreff 
„PowerPro“

Wir leiten die Mails dann an Herrn Vermeulen weiter.







*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>*


----------

